

Ask HN: Review my fast domain auction checking tool - webstartupper

Hey guys,<p>I built domainsafrica.com for a fast and (hopefully) useful interface to search for domains that are on auction across various sites or have expired and can be back ordered.<p>Hope you guys like it. Let me know how I can make it better<p>Disclaimer&#x2F;Warning: this webapp is deemed dangerous for anyone with a propensity to purchase domains they don&#x27;t need :)
======
10dpd
How is this different to

[http://www.domcop.com/domains/high-page-rank-expired-
domains](http://www.domcop.com/domains/high-page-rank-expired-domains)

~~~
webstartupper
DomainsAfrica uses the DomCop API - so the data is the same. However the value
add comes from the cleaner and simpler user interface. DomCop tends to be very
complex for the casual domain searcher.

------
webstartupper
Clickable link -
[http://www.domainsafrica.com/](http://www.domainsafrica.com/)

~~~
samsheen
Thought I saw this earlier in the day. Deja vu?

~~~
webstartupper
Yeah. Had posted it earlier, but it just fell off the new page. Let's hope
second time lucky :)

------
kabab
Enter doesn't submit.

~~~
webstartupper
Thank you for seeing that. I've fixed it now.

